# What's this bird? Pics.



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Never heard anything like it, so so noisy. I heard it from my Dining room and my chickens were making a fuss too so went down the garden to see what was goin on. It was sat on top of my garage so quickly grabbed the camera. 
When it flew off it made the weirdest noise. Never seen one of these before and I'm rubbish with birds, so just wondered what it was?


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

possibly a partridge

http://www.rspb.org.uk/wildlife/birdguide/name/r/redleggedpartridge/index.aspx


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

guinea fowl


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

lilworm said:


> possibly a partridge
> 
> http://www.rspb.org.uk/wildlife/birdguide/name/r/redleggedpartridge/index.aspx



Ah yeah I think it is, I just googled. How weird, I've never seen one before.. :blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Looks like a Red-Legged Partridge


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Looks very much like a partridge to me


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Yep zoo man got it right :no1:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Definitely wasn't a guinea fowl, so I would have gone with partridge too!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

its deff a red leg also known as french partridge


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

what no-ones posted...........in a pear treeeeeeeeee


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ditta said:


> what no-ones posted...........in a pear treeeeeeeeee


Its on a roof you daft mare, not in a pear tree! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ditta (Sep 18, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> Its on a roof you daft mare, not in a pear tree! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 thanks for that colin..............daft mare eh.............lovely:lol2::lol2:


----------



## purplekitten (Feb 24, 2010)

ditta said:


> what no-ones posted...........in a pear treeeeeeeeee


i was tempted...:lol2:


----------

